# Hi everyone



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

im new on this but so far im having so much fun on here and just so u all no i have to black and tan bucks looking out for new homes as a stud mouse or a pet x

love from
meme


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello meme, where are you from? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

hi and im from Essex


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------

